# Government how to on posr SHTF.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Opinions?

http://www.citizencorps.gov/downloads/pdf/ready/EFFAK_2010_FEMA.pdf


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Most is common sense in case of something like Katrina... I really wanted to stop reading at make a copy of your computer files on diskette... Um diskettes haven't been used for many years prior to the writing of this thing.... If the SHTF, doubt you will need it much...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LOL true.
I'm a freak, I keep hardcopies of everything including photos!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Diskettes? Who can afford diskettes!? I am still using the 5.25" floppy disks. I would need like 10,000 of them to back up my ultra-fast 486 PC running Windows 3.1.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> my ultra-fast 486 PC running Windows 3.1.


My first computer...... with a massive 450*MB* hard drive.

My 7 year old cell phone has more memory space.


----------



## labouton (Jan 24, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> My first computer...... with a massive 450*MB* hard drive.
> 
> My 7 year old cell phone has more memory space.


My first was in the back seat - oops wrong story. My first computer was a Commodore 32.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone want a zip drive? NIB.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Anyone want a zip drive? NIB.


Is that the one powered by a squirrel inside of a hamster wheel?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Omg... My first was an Osborne 8088.... Second Mac 512k... First modem 300baud cuppler... At one time ran a BBS on a 386sx w/o math co-processor, 4mb ram, 80 Meg hard drive and over 500 3 in floppies.... Your dating folks!!!


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I had a TRS-80. It had one of the later Z80A processors and 16KB of RAM (the older models only had 4KB), and a cassette tape drive to load programs. Eventually I sprang for a used single density floppy drive. I can remember when they put the 5MB hard drive on sale for "just" $1200. I lusted after that hard drive! I still have a printer (actually a plotter) for this computer around somewhere.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Funny thing is my laptop is more powerful than 50% of ALL my clients Servers... That is Sick too. I remember my first Texas instruments graphing calculator... Now that is an obsolete item too, found it yesterday when I was cleaning out my office...


----------

